# Clexane :(



## PhoebeC (Jan 28, 2011)

When i left hospital they put me on clexane injections, only one a day. I dont mind injecting as i do my insulin 4 times a day.

But these things kill, i struggle to do them takes me about 5 mins just to put it in my leg.

I need to be on them for 60 days, only 44 days to go.

I cant not have them either, the hospital said they are so importent. I need them because of the pre-eclampsia i think. They stop blood clots, so its not something little.

And to make them more annoying my gp wants to only give them out in 10s, so im gonna have to go back to my drs every 10 days.

And im not injecting in my belly yet, because its still recovering from all that liquid and my chubby baby, so my legs are more of a pin cushion that normal.

Im just moaning (sorry)


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 28, 2011)

My misses had similar, if not the same injection in her stomach, this was after a c section, to prevent clotting, they were taken for only 5 days, was yours a natural birth...?

60 days seems a long time.......is that diabetes related..?


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 28, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> My misses had similar, if not the same injection in her stomach, this was after a c section, to prevent clotting, they were taken for only 5 days, was yours a natural birth...?
> 
> 60 days seems a long time.......is that diabetes related..?



Yes it was natural.
I dont think its diabetes related. There where that many things going on with me when i was in its hard to know whats what.

I have finshed the tablets for blood pressure today, and then need to take iron tablets for another 5 months. I didnt think i could be on more than i was but i am. Will be so glad when im only on insulin again.


----------



## alisonz (Jan 28, 2011)

Ask your doctor when you go for the next lot exactly what they are for. Its very frustrating being put on meds and not having the reasons clearly explained as to why you need to take them. On a more lighter note how is Jemima doing?


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 28, 2011)

Clexane is an anticoagulant. It's standard to put new mothers onto an anticoagulant after birth for some reason. Can't recall why.


----------



## RachelT (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm not sure either, but we're giving to everybody who's been in hospital at the moment (well, it seems like we do...we're getting through mounds of the things), but i guess it's just that the doctors feel that having a baby has put a lot of stress on your blood vessels and don't want you to get clots. If you did suffer from pre-eclampsia that might also have something to do with it. I've never heard of people taking it in the leg before, we're told to tell patients to take it like you would insulin basically. I'm really not at all sure why your doctor is only giving you 10 days at a time (they do come in boxes of ten though) maybe he's concerned that if you have too much you might suffer from unwanted bleeding. There's a whole bunch of oral anti-colagulants though, from aspirin to warfarin, maybe you could ask your doc about those?

Rachel


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 29, 2011)

All i know is its horrid stuff, burns like hell.

And that they made a big point of it being so importent.

I cant take it in my belly as its not back to normal yet. cant wait till it is, running out of s;pace to inject, was ok when i was pregnant i had more fat, its all gone already, not helpful.

Jemima is doing great, shes growing loads already, might be down to the fact shes always eating, must of got used to the constant eating i did when pregnant haha.

xx


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad Jemima is doing well.  Those jabs sound vile though.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad Jemima is doing well. You sound like a pin cushion at the moment


----------

